# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ตัวเรือด หรือ ( เบต บัก Bed Bug )

## teerapon12

ตัวเรือด หรือ ( เบต บัก Bed Bug ) 
แมลงที่สร้างความน่ารำคาญให้กับผู้คนคือแมลงชนิดหนึ่งที่เป็นปัญหาทางด้านสาธารณสุขและการแพทย์ เนื่องจากเป็นแมลงแบบ “กัดดูดเลือด” จะก่อความรำคาญจากการกัดและดูดเรือดรวมถึงรบกวนการนอนหลับระหว่างช่วงกลางคืน ซึ่งทำให้เกิดปัญหา ทำให้พักผ่อนไม่เพียงพอ ร่างกายทรุดโทรม รวมถึงน้ำลายของตัวเรือดยังเป็นพิษต่อผู้คน ในบริเวณผิวหนังทุกส่วนของร่างกาย เมื่อโดนกัดจะมีอาการบวมแดงเป็นตุ่มอย่างเห็นได้ชัด หรือพิษทำให้ผิวหนังบริเวณโดนกัดมีสภาพบวมและอักเสบจนอาจรุนแรงซึ่งเป็นอันตรายอย่างมากกับผู้มีโรคประจำตัว โรคหอบหืด โรคภูมิแพ้ ไวรัสตับอักเสบบีและสามารถแพร่เชื้อ ทริพาโนโซมา ครูไซ (Trypanosoma cruzi) ซึ่งเป็นเชื้อพยาธิในเลือดได้ด้วย มากกว่านั้นขั้นร้ายแรงที่สุดอาจจะถึงขั้นเสียชีวิตได้ 
ช่วงเวลาตัวเรือดออกหากิน
โดยธรรมชาติส่วนมากตัวเรือดจะออกมาหากินในช่วงเวลาที่สิ่งมีชีวิตกำลังหลับในช่วงกลางคืน และเวลาหิวและจะซ่อนตัวอยู่ในมุมมืดต่างๆ ที่โดยทั่วไปแล้วไม่สามารถมองเห็นได้ทั่วไป 
แหล่งที่พบเจอ 
มักจะแอบแฝงตัวอยู่ตามซอกเตียง มุม ไม้ขอบเตียงตามรอยแตกของอาคาร บัวไม้ ล้อเตียงขอบฟูกหรือปลายตะเข็บหมอนและที่นอน ผนังห้องนอน ซึ่งส่วนใหญ่แล้วจะพบเจอบ่อยตามสถานที่สาธารณะเช่น โรงหนัง โรงแรม รถทัวร์ ค่ายทหาร รถยนต์ เครื่องบิน โรงเรียน รถไฟ ที่อยู่อาศัย คอนโดบ้านพัก โรงพยาบาล หรือสถานที่ซึ่งผู้คนอาศัยอยู่เยอะรีสอร์ท , อพาร์ทเม้นท์ โดยทั่วไปแล้วตัวเรือดสามารถวางไข่และขยาพันธุ์เพิ่มตัวเลขได้รวจเร็วมาก ตัวเมียหนึงตัวสามารถวางไข่ได้ถึง 500 ฟอง 
วิธีการการกำจัดตัวเรือด
การกำจัดตัวเรือดนั้นสามารถทำได้หลายแนวทาง แต่หลายวิธีก็เป็นวิธีที่ดีและไม่ดีต่อสุขภาพร่างการของคนและสัตว์เลี้ยงเมื่อใช้วิธีนั้นๆ บางวิธีก็เป็นวิธีที่สามารถฆ่าตัวเรือดได้ 50 % ซึ่งจะสามารถฆ่าได้ในระยะเวลาชั่วคราวแต่ไม่ถาวรซึ่งไม่ได้ฆ่าตัวรังไขของตัวเรือด ซึ่งวิธีดังกล่าวคือการใช้ยาฆ่าแมลงฉีดพ่นลงไปบนที่ฟูกที่นอนเตียงและในจุดต่างๆที่มีตัวเรือดอาศัยอยู่ ซึ่งก็เป็นวิธีที่สามารถกำจัดได้เหมือนกันแต่ ก็ จะกำจัดได้เฉพาะบางสายพันธุ์แต่ก็ไม่สามารถฆ่าได้ตายถึงรังไขที่หลบอาศัยอยู่ด้านในของเส้นใยของหมอนและเตียง 
จุดเด่นของการใช้เครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือด 
1.ง่ายในการฆ่าและตายในทันที (บางสายพันธุ์ )
2.ราคาถูก 
จุดด้อย 
1.เป็นอันตรายต่อผู้คนและสัตว์เลี่ยงรวมถึงสิ่งมีชีวิตรอบข้าง
2.เมือสูดดมเข้าไปเป็นจำนวนบ่อยๆ อาจจะให้เสียชีวิตได้ เหมือนดังตัวอย่างที่ชาวต่างชาติเสียชีวิตจากการได้รับสารพิษจากยาฆ่าแมลงที่ประเทศไทยตาม clip youtube ด้านล่าง 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrOhHGX9Owo
สมัยโบราณ ใช้เคมีซึ่งเป็นอันตรายต่อคน
วิธีกำจัดเรือดโดยทั่วไป พบว่าจำเป็นต้องใช้การฉีดพ่นด้วยวัตถุมีพิษประเภทยาฆ่าแมลง หรือใช้วิธีการรมแก๊ส ซึ่งก่อให้เกิดสารพิษตกค้าง เป็นอันตรายต่อผู้พักอาศัย และจากการศึกษาของสถาบันวิจัยวิทยาศาสตร์สาธารณสุข ยังพบว่าเรือด มีภาวะการดื้อต่อสารเคมีกำจัดแมลงหลายชนิด จึงทำให้ยากต่อการควบคุมเป็นอย่างมาก ซึ่งข้อกำจัดก็คือการฉีกพ่นไม่สามารถฆ่าได้ถึงรังไขของตัวเรือด
วิธีการกำจัด สมัยใหม่ ปลอดภัย 100 % 
กำจัดตัวเรือดด้วยเครื่องพ่นไอร้อนสูง Stemar นวัตกรรมใหม่ไร้สารพิษ? 
เครื่องพ่นไอร้อนสูง Stemar innovation bedbug killer คือ นวัตกรรมใหม่ ซึ่งใช้เทคโนโลยีพลังงานไอน้ำความร้อนสูง ถึง 200 F หรือ 95 C ในการฉีดพ่นฆ่าตัวเรือด รวมถึงไข่และรังได้ 100 % มากกว่านั้นยัง สามารถกำจัดไรฝุ่น เห็บหมัด กำจัดเชื้อจุลินทรีย์และแบคทีเรียต่างๆ ได้อีกด้วย ซึ่่งเป็นสาเหตุที่ทำให้เกิดกลิ่นเหม็นภายในบ้านและทำให้เกิดโรคชนิดต่างๆได้ เช่นโรคภูมิแพ้ ผื่นคัน โรคผิวหนัง ฯลฯ
เครื่องเทคโนโลยี STEMAR เป็นเครื่องมือที่มีประสิทธิสูงสุดและปลอดภัยที่สุดในปัจจุบันที่ประเทศอเมริกาใช้เป็นเครื่องแรกๆ ในการเอามากำจัดตัวเรือด มากกว่านั้นยังได้รับการยอมรับกันอย่างแพร่หลายในระดับประเทศเช่นสหรัฐอเมริกา เยอรมัน อังกฤษ และอีกหลายประเทศทั่วโลก ด้วยคุณสมบัติพิเศษที่ปราศจากเคมี 100% ทำให้เครื่อง Stemar ได้รับความนิยมอยู่ในปัจจุบัน
　
ความปลอดภัย
Stemar เป็นเครื่องมือที่ใช้กำจัดตัวเรือด ตัวไรฝุ่น ปลอดภัยและ ไม่มีสารพิษตกค้างใดๆทั้งสิ้น ปราศจากเคมีหรือสารเจือบนใดๆ 100 % ซึ่งปลอดภัยต่อสิ่งแวดล้อม เด็กเล็ก เหมาะสำหรับ ที่พักอาศัย , โรงพยาบาล , โรงแรม , รีสอร์ท , อพาร์ทเม้นท์ , คอนโด รวมถึงสถานีที่ที่ห้ามใช้สารเคมีอันตรายและยานพาหนะต่างๆ
คุณสมบัติเด่นพิเศษของ เครื่องพ่นไอน้ำกำจัดตัวเรือด Stemar Innovation Bedbug Killer 
- ใช้พลังไอน้ำความร้อนสูงกำจัดตัวเรือด แทนการใช้สารเคมีที่เป็นอันตรายต่อการหายใจและการสัมผัส
- น้ำหนักเบา สามารถใช้งานได้ด้วยตัวเองอย่างง่ายดายโดยไม่ต้องจำเป็นต้องพึ่งบริษัทกำจัดแมลง
- ใช้อุณหภูมิความร้อนของไอนํ้าที่เหมาะสม โดยไม่ทำลายเส้นใยของเนื้อผ้าขณะทำการพ่น
การรับรองจากอธิบดีกรมวิทยาศาสตร์การแพทย์ในการใช้เครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือด
กรมวิทยาศาสตร์การแพทย์ รวมถึงผู้เชี่ยวชาญด้านต่างๆ เกี่ยวกับการกำจัดแมลง ได้จัดอบรมการฆ่าตัวเรือดที่มีประสิทธ์ภาพและเหมาะสมสูงสุด ด้วยเครื่องไอนำความร้อนสูง Stemar ซึ่งเป็นเครื่องนวัตกรรมใหม่ที่ใช้ระบบพลังงานไอน้ำความร้อนถึง 200 F ในการฉีกพ่นซึ่งทำให้ตัวเรือดตายในทันที เมื่อโดนความร้อน ไอน้ำของเครื่อง 
วิธีการฆ่าตัวเรือด 
การกำจัดตัวเรือดนั้นสามารถทำได้หลายวิธีการ แต่หลายวิธีก็เป็นวิธีที่ดีและไม่ดีต่อสุขภาพร่างการของคนและสัตว์เลี้ยงเมื่อใช้วิธีนั้นๆ บางวิธีก็เป็นวิธีที่สามารถฆ่าตัวเรือดได้ 50 % ซึ่งจะสามารถฆ่าได้ในระยะเวลาชั่วคราวแต่ไม่ถาวรซึ่งไม่ได้ฆ่าตัวรังไขของตัวเรือด ซึ่งวิธีดังกล่าวคือการใช้ยาฆ่าแมลงฉีดพ่นลงไปบนที่ฟูกที่นอนเตียงและในจุดต่างๆที่มีตัวเรือดอาศัยอยู่ ซึ่งก็เป็นวิธีที่สามารถกำจัดได้เหมือนกันแต่ ก็ จะกำจัดได้เฉพาะบางสายพันธุ์แต่ก็ไม่สามารถฆ่าได้ตายถึงรังไขที่หลบอาศัยอยู่ด้านในของเส้นใยของหมอนและเตียง 
ข้อดี 
1.สะดวกในการฆ่าและตายในทันที (บางสายพันธุ์ )
2.ราคาถูก 
จุดอ่อน 
1.เป็นอันตรายต่อผู้คนและสัตว์เลี่ยงรวมถึงสิ่งมีชีวิตรอบข้าง
2.เมือสูดดมเข้าไปเป็นจำนวนบ่อยๆ อาจจะให้เสียชีวิตได้ เหมือนดังตัวอย่างที่ชาวต่างชาติเสียชีวิตจากการได้รับสารพิษจากยาฆ่าแมลงที่ประเทศไทยตาม clip youtube ด้านล่าง 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrOhHGX9Owo
3.เป็นการทำลายธรรมชาติและสร้างมลภาวะ Global worming ให้กับประเทศ 
วิธีที่ชาวต่างชาติประเทศอเมริกาหรือแถบยูโรปใช้ในการกำจัดตัวเรือด
เครื่องมือการฆ่าตัวเรือดรวมถึงไรฝุ่นในที่เมืองนอกใช้กันอย่างแพร่หลายโดยผ่านการวิจัยจากนักวิทยาศาสตร์และนักชีวะวิทยาร่วมกันคิดค้น ที่สามารถฆ่าตัวเรือดได้โดยต้องไม่เป็นอันตรายต่อ ผู้คน สิ่งมีชีวิตภายในบ้าน เช่น สัตว์เลี้ยงรวมถึงเด็กเล็กอีกด้วย ซึ่งเครื่องนี้ มีชื่อว่าเครื่องพ่นไอน้ำความร้อน Stemar ซึ่งเป็นเครื่องที่สามารถพ่นไอน้ำความร้อนได้ ถึง 200 F หรือ 95 องศา C โดยที่ไม่มีสารเคมีใดๆ เจือบนทั้งสิ้น ปลอดภัยต่อสัตว์เลี้ยงและผู้คนที่อยู่อาศัยมากที่สุด และสามารถฆ่ารังไขของตัวเรือดตัวไร ฝุ่นที่หลบอาศัยได้ที่มีประสิทธ์ภาพมากที่สุดอีกด้วย 
ข้อดีของเครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือด
1.**ไม่มีพิษภัยกับคนและสัตว์เลี้ยง และเป็นมิตรต่อสิ่งแวดล้อม**
2.สามารถฆ่าตัวเรือดได้แบบ 100 % ตายในทันทีเมื่อโดนความร้อนน้ำจากเครื่อง Stemar 
3.เป็นเทคโนโลยีที่ใช้กันอย่างแพร่หลากหลายระดับประเทศทั่วโลกเช่น สหรัฐอเมริกา อังกฤษเยอรมัน
4.เป็นเครื่องมือที่ปลอดภัยกับผู้คนและสิ่งมีชีวิตที่สุดเนื่องจากปราศจากสารเคมี 100 %
5.สามารถฆ่าได้ถึงรังไขของตัวเรือดที่หลบอาศัย อยู่ด้านในเส้นใยของหมอนตาย 100 % 
6.ช่วยลดภาวะโลกร้อน ( Global worming ) 
　
ข้อเสีย 
1.การฉีดพ่นมีความร้อนถึง 95 องศาซึ่งอาจจะทำให้ร้อนเมื่อถูกตัว

----------


## teerapon12

Upppppppppppppppp

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppppppppp

----------

